# What's your gas price? 2.0



## Retired AF Guy (2 Oct 2006)

Kingston, ON: proces still going down. Price yestreday was .764.


----------



## Pea (2 Oct 2006)

Filled up in Edmonton at 79.9 last night. It's like being 17 again!!


----------



## niner domestic (2 Oct 2006)

Current price in Ottawa...84.9


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Oct 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Filled up in Edmonton at 79.9 last night. It's like being 17 again!!



Wasn't that two years ago?


----------



## Pea (2 Oct 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Wasn't that two years ago?



3 to be exact...   (I knew someone would comment)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (2 Oct 2006)

Drove from Hfx - St Jean, St Jean - Ottawa and rtn, and then back to Hfx...I think the cheapest I paid was...80ish...most expensive?

Halifax


----------



## Brat56 (2 Oct 2006)

77. something here in Kitchener...Pioneer @ King & Ottawa St.


----------



## Boxkicker (2 Oct 2006)

In Comox BC we had a summer high of 1.21, that I remeber now it is 1.02 a liter.


----------



## RangerRay (12 Oct 2006)

92.9 in Williams Lake...89.9 in the rest of the Cariboo.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Oct 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Filled up in Edmonton at 79.9 last night. It's like being 17 again!!



17? man, gas was around $1.00 a gallon  :crybaby:


----------



## Red Phase (16 Oct 2006)

92.9 Easter Passage Irving


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (16 Oct 2006)

Saturday night I saw DT Toronto 74.3/L    An hour later I saw the same station at 84.8  My friends and I just laughed.


----------



## sigpig (16 Oct 2006)

$2.27/gal in North Lauderdale, Florida this afternoon.


----------



## sober_ruski (16 Oct 2006)

Why is that oil prices are dropping, but gas prices are not?
So much for not price gouging, those thieving bastards.  :rage:


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (17 Oct 2006)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> Why is that oil prices are dropping, but gas prices are not?
> So much for not price gouging, those thieving bastards.  :rage:



Supply and demand.  They supply it and demand more money!

(on a more serious note,  if people simply cut back on their consumption of gas,  they would loose money.  When the revenue loss from decrease in consumption is greater than the increase in revenue from the increase price that is the point where the market price goes from elastic to inelastic.  This is also the point of greatest revenue - and usually greatest profit thanks to fixed costs.)  

So if you don't like 1.20 a liter gas,  get everyone you know to buy a bike and use it.  Then you can drive your H3 in easy comfort of 1.15 a liter :-D


----------



## SupersonicMax (17 Oct 2006)

92.9 in Winnipeg


----------



## pronto (17 Oct 2006)

79.9 Merivale road in Ottawa (last night)


----------



## sober_ruski (17 Oct 2006)

Looks like GVRD is being raped by gas taxes.
There's no supply problem right now. As a matter of fact, there's so much of that shit, people dont have anywhere to put it!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Oct 2006)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> Looks like GVRD is being raped by gas taxes.



The truth hurts, again and again. 98.9 today


----------



## brihard (18 Oct 2006)

Still 79.9 in Ottawa if you know where to look.


www.ottawagasprices.com


----------



## Bigmac (26 Feb 2007)

I know this topic has been dormant for a while but I am curious if everyone has had a dramatic increase at the pumps in the past week. Here in Petawawa the price of gas has jumped 10 cents in the past week and currently at 95.9 cents/L.
        I understand the whole world crude oil increase due to turmoil etc. Can someone explain to me how the oil companies can justify a 10 cent increase in a week?? Also why does the increase suddenly appear just before the weekend or holidays. March Break gas prices should be insane!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Feb 2007)

Been hovering around 105 in Vancouver, never got below 90 cents a litre


----------



## Munxcub (26 Feb 2007)

We managed to stay below a dollar in Kelowna... but just barely. We're up to 99.9 again. It might have been as low as 89.9 a couple weeks ago but I can't remember for sure.


----------



## armyvern (26 Feb 2007)

90.2 when I filled up in Port Elgin NB this morning before crossing the Confederation Bridge.


----------



## mysteriousmind (26 Feb 2007)

Quebec: 1,02$


----------



## deedster (26 Feb 2007)

0.000 in Toronto !!!!!!!!!
ESSO (and Canadian Tire) have run out of gas and Petro Canada is limiting how much people are filling up their tanks...I think we're still in the high 80's everywhere else.


----------



## RHFC_piper (26 Feb 2007)

Perhaps this is a contributing factor.  (besides, of course, oil companies being money grubbing jerks)

*Gas shortage a symptom of big Ontario problem, group says*
LINK

An Ontario refinery fire has left gas stations with dry tanks and higher prices because the province depends too heavily on imported fuel, an independent retail group says.

Jane Savage, president of the Canadian Independent Petroleum Marketers Association, said the Feb. 15 fire at Imperial Oil's Nanticoke plant has triggered "a very severe shortage."

"I'd characterize it as probably the worst supply situation the industry here in Ontario has seen in decades," she told CBC News Online on Wednesday.

Speaking from her east-end Toronto office, Savage said *the shortage has been accompanied by a rise in the wholesale prices charged by Imperial and other refiners*.


----------



## sober_ruski (26 Feb 2007)

Grrrrr 105.5.

Lowest i've see was 86.6 about 4 weeks ago, after all discounts.

PS
http://www.gasbuddy.com/gb_retail_price_chart.aspx?time=24

can someone explain to me why in the world Vancouver average is ~10-15 cents over national average?


----------



## hoist-monkey (26 Feb 2007)

:crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:
Victoria $102.9
Gas always seems to go up just before I need to fill up!


----------



## mysteriousmind (26 Feb 2007)

Sober...

Same prie in Quebec....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Feb 2007)

Current price in St. John's $1.004/L


----------



## sober_ruski (26 Feb 2007)

Gee... what is their excuse there? Did they have to "transport it" from Ontario's refineries back to Manitoba, Sask, and then to Quebec?


----------



## nowhere_man (26 Feb 2007)

Halifax = $1.02

Its time to move to Venusalia


----------



## c.jacob (26 Feb 2007)

99.9 in Peterborough When I just filled up half hour ago.


----------



## TN2IC (26 Feb 2007)

Eastern Passage Irving today $1.02


----------



## frist one (26 Feb 2007)

Today in MONTREAL from 91.4 to 99.7


----------



## CdnArtyWife (26 Feb 2007)

Moncton 92.8


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Feb 2007)

Windsor is $0.999 but coming back from Detroit it was $0.61 on the US side.  Guess where I gassed up?


----------



## BushmasterBob (26 Feb 2007)

Ranging from 94.9 to 98.9 here in Leamington


----------



## Wynne (26 Feb 2007)

In Oakville by my work they are all $0.00 as they are out of gas.  Around here in Burlington, the ones that still have some is around $0.94-0.99.


----------



## condor888000 (26 Feb 2007)

We were at 00.0 a couple days ago at all the Esso's, but since they've all got gas. We're hitting 95.2 as of half an hour ago here in Ottawa. Not as good as it was, but every time I see the price elsewhere I thank god its as cheap as it is.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (27 Feb 2007)

Ahhh, makes me glad that i drive a Honda Fit.  Bring it on you OPEC weenies, $1.00, $2.00, $3.00. I really don't care. 

I traded my great big dinosuar of a gas sucking SUV last year. I can actually pass by gas stations now. Ahhh, freedom!! 

That felt good

 London Ontario .99.4


----------



## Gunnerlove (27 Feb 2007)

Victoria BC 

102.9


----------



## proudnurse (27 Feb 2007)

I filled up a few days ago, so I have not had to go back......yet. I'll probably have to fill up on payday which is Thurs for me. Be interesting to see what the price is where I live in Ontario at that time. Although my car is awesome on fuel, for all the places I have to go most days, I'm thankful for that  ;D

Rebecca


----------



## medic_man17 (27 Feb 2007)

Well out here on the prairies, well in Regina, Sk specifically, it's only at about 90.9-ish give or take a couple of cents.  I find it quite amazing your gas prices are that high, usually we're getting short-stacked here on the prairies.


----------



## Northern Ranger (27 Feb 2007)

1.08 in Yellowknife, but then thats close to normal.  They have been bulking up I think to get ready for when the ice road is out.


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (27 Feb 2007)

9.7 krone per litre... that's about 2 Canadian dollars.... and don't start me about the price of cars... we pay 215% car tax... the very cheapest 4x4 here (Denmark/Suzuki) cost me 50,000 dollars.


----------



## medic_man17 (27 Feb 2007)

That's intense.  I don't wanna say i feel sorry for you, but yeah, that kinda economy is a little high ( just a little).  Just one more reason I'm proud to be a Canadian.


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (27 Feb 2007)

medic_man17 said:
			
		

> That's intense.  I don't wanna say i feel sorry for you, but yeah, that kinda economy is a little high ( just a little).  Just one more reason I'm proud to be a Canadian.



Can't complain too much... we may give all our cash to the government (income tax starts at 45% and rises to 66% at 50K dollars p.a.)... but we don't have any poor or homeless people (yet no rich people either). I read yesterday that in the US there are 16 million poor people (gauged as a family of four living for less than 10,000 dollars a year total. And that shocked me.)


----------



## time expired (27 Feb 2007)

Here in Germany we are paying about 1.20 EUR. a liter thats getting close to $2.00  but just
across the border in France it is usually about 10 cents cheaper.
Baldricks-Bullet,thats the beauty of socialism, but dont forget the government that give you everything can
just as easily take everything away. 
                                        Regards


----------



## govenor_mac (27 Feb 2007)

Sydney, Cape Breton 1.05....for the moment.......


----------



## sober_ruski (27 Feb 2007)

Baldricks-Bullet said:
			
		

> 9.7 krone per litre... that's about 2 Canadian dollars.... and don't start me about the price of cars... we pay 215% car tax... the very cheapest 4x4 here (Denmark/Suzuki) cost me 50,000 dollars.



While your gas prices are higher, how often do you put 1000+ km on your car in a week? Also you dont know what our... un-transit system is like. It is actually both cheaper and faster for me to drive than to use public transit here in Vancouver.


----------



## Bigmac (27 Feb 2007)

Still 95.3 - 95.9 here in Pet. 

For those of you living in Ontario here is good site to search for cheapest gas prices in your area.
http://www.ontariogasprices.com/


----------



## deedster (27 Feb 2007)

Thanks Bigmac, I heard about the site this morning but since I hadn't had my Tims yet, it didn't register.


----------



## TN2IC (27 Feb 2007)

Baldricks-Bullet said:
			
		

> and don't start me about the price of cars... we pay 215% car tax... the very cheapest 4x4 here (Denmark/Suzuki) cost me 50,000 dollars.











I thought my Mitsubishi payments are tough. Ikes!


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (27 Feb 2007)

102.5 in Victoria, BC.  That's the price we pay for living in tree hugger paradise.


----------



## Quag (27 Feb 2007)

107.9

Sudbury aka Sludgebury


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (27 Feb 2007)

SweetNavyJustice said:
			
		

> 102.5 in Victoria, BC.  That's the price we pay for living in tree hugger paradise.



What really gripes me is that it's 102.9 here in Halifax (as others have stated) but it's .10 cheaper in NB  :rage:


----------



## RangerRay (28 Feb 2007)

Here in the central Cariboo, it's been bouncing anywhere between 88.9 and 99.9 for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## proudnurse (28 Feb 2007)

Last price I saw, on the way home tonight from work here in Southern ON was 99.9

Rebecca


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Feb 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> What really gripes me is that it's 102.9 here in Halifax (as others have stated) but it's .10 cheaper in NB  :rage:


That's because N.B. now has the prices regulated.
I filled up yesterday afternoon for 97.5/L in Kingston.


----------



## deedster (28 Feb 2007)

Price today in Toronto = 99.9
Last night I passed 4 Petro Canadas with 0.00 signs and yellow tape around the tanks, i.e. NO GAS
Wild!


----------



## IrishCanuck (28 Feb 2007)

It was 97.8 last night in East End Ottawa I believe...


----------



## niner domestic (28 Feb 2007)

Seems the shortage is spreading into QC and prices are going up.  http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/27022007/3/canada-gasoline-shortage-spreads-quebec.html


----------



## Quag (28 Feb 2007)

Gas rationing in effect in Sudbury....ie. maximum of 70 litres per customer


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919 (28 Feb 2007)

99.9 in Bellevile, and Cobourg.

www.ontariogasprices.com

Were getting screwed.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (28 Feb 2007)

90.9 in jasper alberta! lets just say there will be no shortage here!


----------



## deedster (28 Feb 2007)

CrazyCanuk in a TrailerPark said:
			
		

> Were getting screwed.



You betcha!


----------



## Munxcub (28 Feb 2007)

I had to roll my eyes at the news this morning. Oh Em Gee gas is pushing a dollar in Ontario... it's been at or over a dollar here in Kelowna for the last year and a half, big deal. Speaking of which it went up to 102.9 this week.


----------



## sober_ruski (28 Feb 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> *That's because N.B. now has the prices regulated.*
> I filled up yesterday afternoon for 97.5/L in Kingston.



That is something i like less than high gas prices.
This is not Communist Kanada for command economy to be used like that.


----------



## proudnurse (28 Feb 2007)

Hit one station on my way to work this morning....it's at the bottom of the hill, coming from my daughters school and en route to work. They had a sign up 99.9 but papers on the pumps that said "Out of Gas" I proceeded to pass a convenience store that is across the building from where I do homecare. They had yellow tape up because they were digging up the ground there to do some work, but I went inside to ask if they had fuel, and she told me that you can still use the pumps  ;D  I'm happy to say I was able to drive to class when I got off work this morning, and then home again today....quite thankfully! 

~Rebecca~


----------



## Wookilar (28 Feb 2007)

Refinery in Sarnia is producing again but it won't be at full capacity until mid-March (at the earliest). Looks like we will have the supply crunch for a little while yet.

Wook


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (28 Feb 2007)

time expired said:
			
		

> Here in Germany we are paying about 1.20 EUR. a liter thats getting close to $2.00  but just
> across the border in France it is usually about 10 cents cheaper.
> Baldricks-Bullet,thats the beauty of socialism, but dont forget the government that give you everything can
> just as easily take everything away.
> Regards



Ah no... that's the thing see... they've already taken all I've got!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (1 Mar 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> That's because N.B. now has the prices regulated.
> I filled up yesterday afternoon for 97.5/L in Kingston.



That's my point...it's regulated here in NS too. Why is it .10 a litre cheaper in the next province where it is also regulated? I know I know...it's a rhetorical question. :rage:


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Mar 2007)

On my way to the dealership to pick up my car yesterday afternoon it was 109.9 at the Shell on Hwy 15 in Kingston. Filled up right after at 97.3 by my house. This morning it was 99.9 at the station on Montreal.


----------



## deedster (1 Mar 2007)

99.3 this morning in Burlington.


----------



## Boxkicker (1 Mar 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> 99.3 this morning in Burlington.


 In Comox BC we have looked at anything under 95.9 a good price for the last 2 years or more. I almost cried when my EX brother in law filled up his truck a couple of years back at 69.9 in TO area, when it was 97 or more here. All I can say for Ontario is welcome to BC otherwise known as bring cash.
 There is no sympathy here.


----------



## condor888000 (1 Mar 2007)

97.4 in Ottawa, and I managed to find a station that was out of regular and as such was selling supreme for that price. So I've got a full tank of 91 octane for the price of regular. I guess some good comes of this after all.


----------



## manhole (2 Mar 2007)

it was 102.9 at Canadian Tire in Woodstock yesterday


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Mar 2007)

104.4 in St-Jean-sur-Richelieu Wednesday.  :'(


----------



## c.jacob (2 Mar 2007)

Peterborough Ontario was at 102.9 This morning which seems to be around average.  However there only seems to be 3 gas stations in the whole city that have gas.


----------



## proudnurse (2 Mar 2007)

There were a couple of Stations here in Cambridge that were closed because of no gas and I have noticed that they have opened up again. It's still 99.9 here, that is what I saw on my way to work this morning. 

Rebecca


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Mar 2007)

Kingston, 102.3 at the Ultramar and 109.9 at Shell.....guess who has no business??


----------



## Yrys (3 Mar 2007)

Montrtéal , Esso : 1.004$/l


----------



## armyvern (3 Mar 2007)

Hmmm interestingly,

I stopped last night on my way back to Gagetown to fill up in Port Elgin (a 1 gas station town). What a difference 4 days make!!

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51953/post-533444.html#msg533444

Monday it was 90.2;

last night it was 104.9!!

That's 12.7 14.7 cents in 4 days!! Apparently the Irving refineries around here must all have fire's happening too that they've yet to tell us about.  : 

Edited because I can't subtract or add!! (No worries ~ normal ~ Sup tech thing!!  > )


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Mar 2007)

:rofl:
Imagine that, a Sup Tech with poor math skills:
"Why of course you have 15 Tac Vests!  It says so right here!"  

Don't forget the REAL reason for high gas prices in NB: the transportation costs to get the fuel from the refineries to the stations.....



Also, what are you doing going through Port Elgin?  When you get off the bridge, turn RIGHT onto Rte 955 and follow it along the road.  It meets up with Rte 15, and you save about 15 minutes of driving time.  But that "one stop" does have beer, though....

(Eureka!  Garvin just realised why you spend that extra 15 minutes!)  

 >


----------



## Bigmac (3 Mar 2007)

> Oil companies have us hooked
> By JOE WARMINGTON
> 
> My SUV's gas tank is pretty low -- as is my tolerance for these fat cat oil companies and their treatment of us.
> ...



           Great article and so on the money. We love to go on rants in this country about the high gas prices and fat cat oil companies gouging us at the pumps. The oil companies who say that the high price of crude oil is causing them to increase their gas prices to make ends meet yet they are making multi billion dollar profits every year. Who is actually doing anything about it? Certainly not the politicians who keep telling us it will get better soon so please be patient. Patience my a**, let's start culling the herd of weak politicians out there. I live in Ontario and I can't wait for the next provincial election so I can put a big neon X on any other politician but McGuinty. Rant over.....for now! ;D


----------



## Boxkicker (3 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Hmmm interestingly,
> Edited because I can't subtract or add!! (No worries ~ normal ~ Sup tech thing!!  > )


 1-2-3 many and we are good to go right Librarian. 

  It is 99.7 In Comox BC. My son just bought his first car and filled it up now he realiseswhy I cry when I fill up.


----------



## eurowing (3 Mar 2007)

A large part of the problem is Canadian refinery production.  To many people crying NIMBY.  IIRC the last major refinery was the Lloydminster Alberta upgrade in the 80's.  Since our capacity to refine is low, we are more subject to the wims of the world market if a refinery pops a gasket.  

Oh well.... $104.9 in Campbell River....  I fill in Black Creek for 96.5

I went a bought a "green" vehicle in a deeply socialist and liberal tree hugging moment. What a stupid idea that was! I'll never listen to environmentalists again!!  Who knew a 95 Tahoe 4X4 would get crappier mileage than the 86 Mercedes 560 SEC.  Next time I'll get a lighter colour... save weight and all. ;D

FWIW  a man is judged by his cylinder index!  My yard has 31 cylinders!  3 V8's,a 4, 1 cylinder generator, weed whacker and La Lawnmower!

I support OPEC!


----------



## TCBF (3 Mar 2007)

About $0.92 on Highway 14 east of Edmonton last night.  Why am I paying so much for YOUR shortages?



10 cylinders: 4,4,1,1.


----------



## frist one (3 Mar 2007)

Where i live out slide of Montreal it 1.01. In Montreal 1.02 to1.08 :crybaby:


----------



## niner domestic (3 Mar 2007)

Hit 100.8 today in Ottawa. I'm thinking of dragging out the dog sled now that we have snow and making hubs mush into 101...


----------



## warspite (3 Mar 2007)

Hauptmann Scharlachrot said:
			
		

> Don't forget the REAL reason for high gas prices in NB: the transportation costs to get the fuel from the refineries to the stations.....


I REFUSE to buy into this. I got a refinery less than hours drive away form where I'm typing right now, yet my lovely little city still has to pay more for gas than Vancover most of the time.


----------



## armyvern (3 Mar 2007)

Hauptmann Scharlachrot said:
			
		

> Also, what are you doing going through Port Elgin?  When you get off the bridge, turn RIGHT onto Rte 955 and follow it along the road.  It meets up with Rte 15, and you save about 15 minutes of driving time.  But that "one stop" does have beer, though....
> 
> (Eureka!  Garvin just realised why you spend that extra 15 minutes!)
> 
> >



I don't drink beer normally VonG. Not a good thing to do 955 in the winter either, especially with the lovely snowstorm we had here last evening. No worries though, even taking the long way, I make it in here about one hour quicker than if 9er drove it the short way!!  >


----------



## sober_ruski (4 Mar 2007)

warspite said:
			
		

> I REFUSE to buy into this. I got a refinery less than hours drive away form where I'm typing right now, yet my lovely little city still has to pay *more for gas than Vancover most of the time*.



Oh really?


----------



## warspite (5 Mar 2007)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> Oh really?


Yes really  

ABBOTSFORD GAS PRICE:
http://www.bcgasprices.com/Abbotsford/index.aspx
Price as of march 4th: 92.9 - 96.9
With most stations selling at 96.1 or 92.9 later in the day.

PRINCE GEORGE GAS PRICE:
http://www.bcgasprices.com/Prince_George/index.aspx
Price: 99.9 cross the board

So not only did abbotsford start out lower their price dropped at the end of the day.
And some further reading:
http://www.huskyenergy.ca/operations/refinedproducts/princegeorgelightoilrefinery.asp
http://www.huskyenergy.ca/downloads/AboutHusky/Publications/FactSheets/2006_FS_PGRefinery.pdf

Edit: yes I'm aware Abbotsford isn't Vancover, but it is in the lower mainland and it doesn't have it's own refinery.


----------



## sober_ruski (5 Mar 2007)

warspite said:
			
		

> Yes really
> 
> ABBOTSFORD GAS PRICE:
> http://www.bcgasprices.com/Abbotsford/index.aspx
> ...



I dont want to be an ass, but "future" officer should know geography a bit better  Abby is not part of GVRD. Right now prices here range from 102.something to 106.something.


----------



## warspite (5 Mar 2007)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> I dont want to be an ***, but "future" officer should know geography a bit better  Abby is not part of GVRD. Right now prices here range from 102.something to 106.something.


Arrggghhhh I really need to pull my foot out of my mouth today :brickwall:
But I stand proven wrong horribly horribly wrong..... :brickwall:
I will now have top correct the comon belief that we pay more for gas than vancover. Thanks for the correction. ;D


----------



## sober_ruski (5 Mar 2007)

warspite said:
			
		

> Arrggghhhh I really need to pull my foot out of my mouth today :brickwall:
> But I stand proven wrong horribly horribly wrong..... :brickwall:
> I will now have top correct the comon belief that we pay more for gas than vancover. Thanks for the correction. ;D


Yep, considering that it takes about 40 minutes and 100 or so km to drive from Vancouver to Abby, difference in prices is rather astonishing, and maddening.


----------



## Fraser.g (5 Mar 2007)

99.9 in Toon town :crybaby:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Mar 2007)

101-106 in Vancouver


----------



## mudrecceman (6 Mar 2007)

95.6 for diesel (self serve) at the Robie-Young Street Esso. ( I drive a Jetta GLS TDI...gotta love a diesel!)


----------



## R933ex (6 Mar 2007)

I just finished paying $1.26 a litre for diesel in Nahanni Butte NWT. Down the street it is $1.08 a litre.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (8 Mar 2007)

RUMINT

Gas is rumoured to be going up between 5 and 10 cents a litre tomorrow morning here in Halifax. Tomorrow is the two week gateway where the oil companies are allowed to raise of lower the price in accordance with the Government Regulation of Gas prices.
I filled up last night but I guess they'll shaft us in the end anyway.... :rage:


----------



## c.jacob (8 Mar 2007)

They said on the news yesterday that Imperial Oil is back to 75% normal production and all of the gas stations in town are open and have gas again.  Yet today the price went from 102.9 to 105.9.  I may not know completely how the gas prices work (aside from gouging).  But isn't more supply grounds for the price going down?


----------



## condor888000 (8 Mar 2007)

Jacob said:
			
		

> But isn't more supply grounds for the price going down?


Theoretically....

100.6 all over Nepean at the moment.


----------



## sober_ruski (9 Mar 2007)

saw 107.something this morning... grrrr


----------



## proudnurse (9 Mar 2007)

It was 102.00 in Cambridge ON when I filled up yesterday, then again the stations that were out last time I got gas are back up and running, may be a bit expensive right now but I'm just glad they have gas again. 

Rebecca


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (9 Mar 2007)

(on rant) Halifax woke up to 112.9 this morning. It has since scaled back to 110.9 at most stations. Reasons given?? "Increased demand in the US market." What the heck does that have to do with the price of tea in China??? ???
This and a barrel of oil actually went down by a dollar yesterday. 
The thing is that if we were still on the Imperial system would we actually sit still for a .45 a gallon increase?? That's what we just had folks!!
I guess we are just all hooked so bad that they know we'll pay whatever they decide to charge us. Do we really have a choice?? I know I don't. My whole life revolves around getting places by POMV. :rageoff rant)


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919 (9 Mar 2007)

99.9 at Tyendinaga Mohawk Territory, as of 1500hrs Friday March 9th, just east of Belleville on Hwy #2.

Was a 104.9 in Belleville.

Check out Ontariogasprices.com for a station near you, in Ontario that is.


----------



## sober_ruski (9 Mar 2007)

This morning same station as yesterday had 108.8.
Lets see if it goes to 109.9 tomorrow morning. 

Someone please explain to me this:

Stations refill once every couple weeks. So how come if price of oil goes up TODAY, price of gas at the station goes up TODAY? What they have in the tanks is at least a couple months old oil price wise. BUT when price of oil goes down  TODAY, price of gas at the station goes down NEXT WEEK.

Stations dont even make that much profit of gas anyways, it is mostly stuff sold at their little stores, lottery and cigs.


----------



## c.jacob (10 Mar 2007)

The gas station that we fill up our work vehicles at is an independant.  So he pays whatever the gas companies charge him when they fill up.  His wife will call him on her way into work and tell him what the other stations in town are selling for and he sets his price accordingly.


----------



## hoist-monkey (10 Mar 2007)

106.9 in Greater Victoria.  :'(
Once again I went to work in the morning and gas was at a lower rate but I didn't feel like stopping to fill up, so I waited until
after work and bam!!! 4 cents more a liter in one day.

In my Mazda 5 to fill it up that works out to an extra $1.60, it doesn't seem like much but it does add up.

I am so glad that I don't drive a truck/SUV gas guzzler.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (10 Mar 2007)

In the Halifax paper this am

*Price regulation: what’s it good for?*

By ROGER TAYLOR Business Columnist
ADVERTISEMENT 



THE AVERAGE price for gasoline in Canada has now climbed above $1 per litre, and it appears that most of the country achieved that lofty price without provincial regulation.

If the price is going up everywhere, it makes one wonder whether the Nova Scotia regulation regime is really serving any purpose — aside from keeping some government bureaucrats busy monitoring gasoline prices.

I know officially the gasoline price regulations were never designed to keep pump prices lower in Nova Scotia. Rather, the idea behind the government’s plan was to keep the price increases and reductions regular by mandating that the price be set once every fortnight. It was also a goal of the regulations to assist mostly rural, low-volume gas retailers, who had been having difficulty competing with higher-volume competitors, from going out of business.

But the government doesn’t control the price wholesalers pay for the gasoline they deliver to the retailers; thus it is sometimes difficult for the wholesalers, like Wilson Fuel Co., a Nova Scotia business, to deliver supply to remote gas dealers at the price established by the government. 

One more thing. It was never the goal of the Nova Scotia government to make the price increases predictable; the government refuses to telegraph the price in advance to consumers before the new price appears on the pump so that people can fill their tank before the price goes up.

That hasn’t stopped Nova Scotia’s drivers from making an educated guess about what the price might be, and some are getting good at it. Even before the price rose by about 10 cents on Friday, it was not such a big secret. As usual, there were lineups at most gas stations in the province on Thursday, and some even ran out of fuel because demand was so great.

I know from personal experience the Irving Oil outlet on Robie Street in Halifax was offering its supreme grade for the same price as regular on Thursday evening because it ran out of regular gas earlier in the day.

The Nova Scotia regulator set the price at $1.108 to $1.125 per litre on Friday, which is the lowest price range in the province. Typically, retailers increase the price to the maximum end of the price range for the first few days after the price changes and then ease back as the two-week price period begins to wane.

Dave Collins, Wilson Fuel vice-president, says that even before the government started regulating the price of gasoline last year, the magical mark of $1 per litre has always been a sticking point with the consumer. While people tend to grumble about the price as it edges toward the $1 threshold, he says, after it goes past that point consumers tend to change their driving habits so they burn less gas.

While that might be good news in terms of air pollution, the high fuel price has an impact on the provincial economy. Collins argues the regulatory system prolongs the pain of higher prices, while the unregulated system allows the price to rise and fall with the changes in the market.

One reader called me on Friday to express concern that the price of gasoline in Nova Scotia is still higher than in New Brunswick and Prince Edward Island. I’m told the main reason for the price difference is the fact that Nova Scotia charges higher taxes on gasoline.

The new Liberal government in New Brunswick cut the tax its collects from petroleum products after it won a provincial election last fall, but the resulting cut has had an impact on provincial finances.

And Collins isn’t sure the price the P.E.I. regulator sets, which was $1.098 on Friday, is enough to cover the cost of supplying many of the low-volume dealers on the Island. 

He says he’s written to the P.E.I. regulator to complain his company wasn’t able to cover its costs for delivery in the Island in February and unless the pricing is more sensitive to the price Wilson Fuel pays for supply, Collins says he’s worried expenses will be greater than income in March.

If that happens, Collins says, he may be forced to stop delivery of gasoline to some dealers in P.E.I. 

He says gasoline wholesalers like Wilson have a measure of protection in P.E.I., unlike Nova Scotia, because the legislation indicates the price established by the regulator should be fair to both wholesalers and retailers. If the price is not found to be fair to the wholesaler, Collins says, as a last resort he will be able seek some relief in the courts.

There are public opinion polls, he says, that show more people oppose price regulation as the cost of filling up increases, but that opposition drops off as the price falls below $1 per litre. 

While I oppose the idea of government setting gasoline prices, I have to admit the majority of e-mails I receive on this topic tend to suggest people are starting to get used to the regulated system. It should be pointed out, however, that people were used to the unregulated pricing system in Nova Scotia before the government decided to intervene in the marketplace.

Ultimately consumers are adaptive creatures who can acclimatize to changing market conditions and that should not be taken as an indication that regulation is better than the free market in determining prices. 

( rtaylor@herald.ca)


----------



## sober_ruski (10 Mar 2007)

One more time. Gas stations make money from selling stuff inside their little stores, not actual gas. That's why if there's no more regular they start selling premium at lower prices.


----------



## TCBF (11 Mar 2007)

$0.93 at the Lancaster Park CANEX this morning, and that's about the norm for Edmonton.

Some nice flaring-off over the refinery last night.


----------



## Hawkeye (13 Mar 2007)

103.5 here today north of montreal hopefully it'll drop down again


----------



## deedster (14 Mar 2007)

102.4 in Toronto with a 75 litre maximum imposed.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Mar 2007)

111.9 this moring in Vancouver


----------



## eurowing (14 Mar 2007)

Campbell River BC.....  in the space of 2 km 95.9 and 105.9  Comox Valley 102.5


----------



## medaid (15 Mar 2007)

huh huh huh want to know the outrage?

$113.9

yup you read it, its true that's Vancouver for you!


----------



## sober_ruski (15 Mar 2007)

114.9!

I predict high 20's to low 30's this summer.


----------



## medaid (16 Mar 2007)

agreed! I think I will sell my car and opt for a kick ass USMC Para Bike!!!

http://www.montaguebikes.com/productpara.html

Will save TONS of mone on insurance and gas $. Will also be a great addition to my fitness regime!


----------



## armymack (16 Mar 2007)

164.8 a liter

Inuvik Northwest Territories.


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (26 Apr 2007)

And up it goes again.  

Victoria is back to 122.9  Hello summer.  

Remember, BC doesn't only stand for British Columbia.  It also means Bring Cash.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (26 Apr 2007)

113.9 in Halifax....I was in Truro this afternoon where it was a penny more...114.9


----------



## RangerRay (26 Apr 2007)

$1.069 in the Cariboo region of the central BC...


----------



## sober_ruski (26 Apr 2007)

Saw 1.23/L... urgh.


----------



## retd cpl wife (26 Apr 2007)

I saw $1.06 P/L in the west end of Ottawa today


----------



## medaid (27 Apr 2007)

1.25  :'( RIP OFF!!!  :rage:


----------



## duke5307 (27 Apr 2007)

A very depressing $1.249....OUCH!!!!!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (12 Sep 2007)

This can't be good news. any reaction at the pumps anywhere yet?? Our price in NS can't change till Friday but with this kind of news it's probably only got one way to go. Despite predictions of really high prices this summer it manged to stay around 1.10 here (which is high enough)

Oil hits record $80 US a barrel
Last Updated: Wednesday, September 12, 2007 | 5:07 PM ET 
CBC News 
Oil prices waded into uncharted territory above $80 US a barrel  Wednesday after the U.S. government reported a big drop in crude oil inventories.

Crude oil futures for October delivery settled at $79.91 US, up $1.68 US from Tuesday's New York settle price. Earlier in the day, the price briefly touched $80.18 US.  That easily tops the previous intraday record oil price of $78.77 US a barrel, set on July 31.

While Wednesday's price level does amount to a new all-time high, analysts point out that when inflation is taken into account, it falls short of record ground.

During the oil supply shock that followed the Iranian revolution in 1979, inflation-adjusted oil prices rose to about $100 US a barrel level in 2007 dollars.

The latest move up was prompted by the morning release of supply figures by the U.S. Energy Information Administration. They showed an unexpectedly large drop of 7.1 million barrels in crude inventories in the past week. Analysts had been forecasting a drop of only 2.7 million barrels.

Inventories of gasoline fell by a more-than-expected 700,000 barrels and refineries were also less active. Refinery utilization fell by 1.6 percentage points to 90.5 per cent of capacity, the EIA said. A drop of just 0.1 percentage point had been expected.

The TSX energy index was up 1.4 per cent in mid-afternoon trading — making it the best-performing sector on the exchange.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Sep 2007)

Ours (in Kingston) went from about 0.94 to 0.99 yesterday.  They always go up on Tues or Wed and slowly go back down over the weekend, only to go up the next week.  :


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Sep 2007)

St. John's, NL $1.11/L


----------



## ex-Sup (13 Sep 2007)

They were just b****ing on the radio here in Thunder Bay how the gas is $1.11 while it's $0.92 in the centre of the universe.


----------



## ironduke57 (13 Sep 2007)

I don´t know what you want. Normal gas is here almost at 2 Euro/l which is around 2.9 canadian Dollar. So be happy with your gas prize. It could be much worse.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## armyvern (13 Sep 2007)

ironduke57 said:
			
		

> I don´t know what you want. Normal gas is here almost at 2 Euro/l which is around 2.9 canadian Dollar. So be happy with your gas prize. It could be much worse.
> 
> Regards,
> ironduke57



We've circled that route in this very thread I believe. While what you have stated is _very_ true, there is also much better, more accesible, effecient, and cost-effective mass transport & public transport etc systems available in those applicable parts of Europe. With a such smaller scale of land mass to cover than here. That's something we do not have the benefit of here in Canada on a large scale border to border basis, and it makes all the difference in the world.

You win some, you lose some. We win some, we lose some.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Sep 2007)

currently $1.05.9 in Vancouver with an evening drop to .99.4 

What affects prices here is refining capacity, the actually supply of the various level of crude is so high that there is a concern that there will not be enough storage to hold all of the crude that is coming online. Endbridge is currently going through a review process to build a another pipeline to the US which will also act as storage, there are a couple of other pipeline "loops" almost completing the review process, but all of these will only delay the current storage crisis to the near future. Endbridge has not totally given up on it's pipeline to Kitmat and is still investigating a VLCC oil terminal in Kitimat. this would be to ship oilsand crude to China.

Currently in Canada, the ability to refine diesel is falling behind demand. With the advent in 2009 of a large number of European diesels coming in, the shortage of fuel will drive the price up some more.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Sep 2007)

Our gas here in Kingston took another HUGE leap late yesterday (or early this morning) from 91.3 cents to just over $1.00.  :-\


----------



## OnTrack (20 Sep 2007)

95.3 here in Peterborough.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (20 Sep 2007)

105.3 in halifax today but they get to change it tonight according to the regualtion and I'm shuddering to think what it will be tomorrow.


----------



## RangerRay (20 Sep 2007)

It dropped to 111.9 from 113.9 here in the Cariboo.


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2007)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> It dropped to 111.9 from 113.9 here in the Cariboo.



Dropped??? Dude ... edit required me thinks!!  

Nope, no edit required!! Vern needs to learn how to read!!  :


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Dropped??? Dude ... edit required me thinks!!
> 
> Nope, no edit required!! Vern needs to learn how to read!!  :



Naw, that ain't the problem.  You just need to paint more rocks!  Works for me!  ;D


----------



## Greymatters (21 Sep 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> currently $1.05.9 in Vancouver with an evening drop to .99.4



(swear words)... still at 105.9 on the Island..... minus 5 to 7 cents at Superstore...


----------



## foresterab (22 Sep 2007)

103.9 here...surrounded by oil wells


----------



## Flip (22 Sep 2007)

in Edmonton - land of the big refineries, 0.96 and 1.07 for premium
on the city's west end. On the south side 0.99. go  figure........


----------



## armyvern (22 Sep 2007)

100.2 in Borden, PEI at 1545 hrs last night.

On the other side of the bridge, 106.4 in Port Elgin, NB at 1620hrs.


----------



## SoF (22 Sep 2007)

It's still 57 cents more than it should be; 107 in Victoria.


----------



## mysteriousmind (22 Sep 2007)

103 here in quebec...quite stable I should say.


----------



## observor 69 (22 Sep 2007)

Toronto 97.8

http://www.torontogasprices.com/index.aspx?s=Y&fuel=A&area=Mississauga&tme_limit=8


----------



## RangerRay (22 Sep 2007)

Down to 109.9 in the Cariboo.


----------



## Sparkplugs (25 Sep 2007)

96.7 here in Angus/Borden, 98.7 in Barrie


----------



## missing1 (25 Sep 2007)

89.9 in Gananoque


----------



## Munxcub (25 Sep 2007)

Not sure if we're up or down (haven't bothered paying attention anymore) but we're at 110.9 today in Kelowna


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (5 Oct 2007)

Reportedly NB dipped below $1 yesterday and now 102.9 in Halifax today...they are breaking their hearts


----------



## krustyrl (5 Oct 2007)

Philled up at 91.9 in Trenton today.


----------



## foresterab (5 Oct 2007)

as low as 94.9 in Edmonton on Sunday

97.9 an hour north of Edmonton

107.9 3 hours north of Edmonton

I'm dreading filling up the work truck next week further north...


----------



## TN2IC (5 Oct 2007)

105.7$ dans Rimouski 05 oct 07.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (5 Oct 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> 105.7$ dans Rimouski 05 oct 07.


What the heck are you doing in Rimouski mate?? You don't even parlez vous.....did you get the proper visas??  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (5 Oct 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> What the heck are you doing in Rimouski mate?? You don't even parlez vous.....did you get the proper visas??  ;D



Hey, Je parle un petit francais. Mademoiselle, combine pour un danc-eh?

I know how to order a large double double.. so I'm set. Still pissed off they don't sell Keith's! Donne Moi Keiths!

I wanted wings last night, so I clucked like a chicken, and the waitress understood me. (No Lie)  ;D Ah.. donne moi les bok bok bok...
They seem to not understand me talking..."Yes b'y"... "coolbeans"... "where ya to".. and "havs a good one" And they never heard of Screech.

I am on detail for work. Navy has a contract up here for the submariner's underwater training.


----------



## deedster (5 Oct 2007)

TN21C...too funny!
Chicken wings = ailes de poulet.  

Rimouski is bound to be exciting on a Friday night.  Go to Rivière du Loup if you can, very nice.


In Burlington last night 92. something.  Today 95.6 (should have filled up last night)..BUT they had run out of Regular and offered their Premium blend at the same price.  I consider this a win  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (5 Oct 2007)

I seem to speak better french after a few dozen beers.


If I say S.V.P. ...then I am set. And for some reason, folks here don't turn right on red either. I was under the idea it was a Montreal thing!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (5 Oct 2007)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> I seem to speak better french after a few dozen beers.
> 
> 
> If I say S.V.P. ...then I am set. And for some reason, folks here don't turn right on red either. I was under the idea it was a Montreal thing!



...and you changed your name...what's with that??


----------



## TN2IC (5 Oct 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> ...and you changed your name...what's with that??




I needs a change... either Schultz or Oddball I was be going for change it to, eh?


----------



## deedster (5 Oct 2007)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> for some reason, folks here don't turn right on red either. I was under the idea it was a Montreal thing!


It's a Québec thing


----------



## TN2IC (5 Oct 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> It's a Québec thing




So your telling me that police officer was correct?

Oh my... this is too stressful. I'm going back on the bottle. Look out Rimouski! Here I come... again.


----------



## deedster (5 Oct 2007)

:cheers:
But for God's sake, mon ami, stay off the roads!


----------



## Greymatters (5 Nov 2008)

Updating on gas prices:

Current Gas Prices V.1 (2004)thread: http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/4197.30.html

Current Gas Prices V.2 (2006-2007) thread: http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/index.php?action=post;topic=51953.165;num_replies=167 (this one)

Current Gas Prices V.3 (2008) thread: I know its out there but didnt come up in the search...  



Price of regular gas went below $1.00/L on Vancouver Island for the first time in quite a while.


----------



## Lil_T (6 Nov 2008)

0.812 here in east ottawa.


----------



## Greymatters (6 Nov 2008)

You know, that big of a difference kind of pisses me off...


----------



## fire_guy686 (6 Nov 2008)

I saw .96 here in the Peg yesterday.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Nov 2008)

Just filled up in N. Van at 95


----------



## Celticgirl (6 Nov 2008)

@ Local gas station in Frederiction yesterday, the sign read *93.9*.

Nice


----------



## tango22a (6 Nov 2008)

98.3/l  for Super (darn turbo) Tuesday here

I love it!

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Nov 2008)

Still $1.075/L $1.017/L here on the rock  :crybaby:


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Nov 2008)

85.5 - 85.9 in Pet today!


----------



## the_girlfirend (6 Nov 2008)

88.9 in Montreal  ;D


----------



## Harris (6 Nov 2008)

.97 in Sackville, NS


----------



## Jorkapp (6 Nov 2008)

89.3 in Guelph


----------



## Old Sweat (6 Nov 2008)

82.6 in Kemptville, just across the Rideau River from Ottawa.


----------



## stryte (6 Nov 2008)

96.9 in Regina


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Nov 2008)

They are expecting it to go down to $0.90 here in the HRM when the Price Fixing Regulation adjustment happens next (tonight or Friday night IIRC).  Diesel was $1.06 when I filled up the Jetta on payday.  Still high for diesel but a heck of a lot better than the $1.57 I paid in the summer once.


----------



## Marshall (6 Nov 2008)

Its .981 here in Annapolis County, Nova Scotia (or at least the Bridgetown ESSO when I last was in town). Hopefully it stays under a dollar for when I get my own car next month.. heh.


----------



## deedster (6 Nov 2008)

0.86 here in sunny balmy Burlington  8)


----------



## Lil_T (6 Nov 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> You know, that big of a difference kind of pisses me off...



that's understandable, used to piss me off too when we'd drive up from the east coast to visit the in laws.  I heard a nasty rumour that gas prices are going back up (hoping not)


----------



## 2 Cdo (6 Nov 2008)

82.1 this morning but 87.1 this afternoon in Kingston.


----------



## Marshall (6 Nov 2008)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> 82.1 this morning but 87.1 this afternoon in Kingston.


.

.821 ... thats quite a difference from the .981 we have here. Amazing what variety there is in prices.


----------



## Rodahn (6 Nov 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Updating on gas prices:
> 
> Current Gas Prices V.1 (2004)thread: http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/4197.30.html
> 
> ...



Not down here in "we've got our hands in your pockets Victoria" Still $104.9, bloody gougers.....


----------



## DarkFire (6 Nov 2008)

91.9 down here in Central Alberta, far better then the 128.9 it was two months ago.


----------



## tango22a (7 Nov 2008)

Try $ 152.3/l here early in September for 91 octane!

cheers,

tango22a


----------



## tango22a (7 Nov 2008)

Just to bring a little happiness to this thread I can remember filling up my 71 Volkswagen (which was on Reserve) at an off-brand station for $1.50 ... 19.9 per gallon!!!

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## sandyson (7 Nov 2008)

98.4 cents / l in Sherbrooke Que.--down a cent from yesterday.  Last week another regional controller admitted to charges of price fixing.  That makes 4 admissions within a year.  Friday 7 Nov.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Nov 2008)

tango22a said:
			
		

> Try $ 152.3/l here early in September for 91 octane!
> 
> cheers,
> 
> tango22a



On the rock prices for sept 11 where $1.556/L for premium and $1.526/L mid grade and $1.496/L regular.


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Nov 2008)

Price at noon here in Kemptville 79.9.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (7 Nov 2008)

84.9 Here in London ontario.


----------



## HItorMiss (7 Nov 2008)

85.3 last night in Pet


----------



## Bass ackwards (7 Nov 2008)

$1.059 here in Thompson.


----------



## LuvsMud (8 Nov 2008)

79.6 just N/W of Kanata. Let me tell you I was doing the happy dance drive!  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl (8 Nov 2008)

LuvsMud said:
			
		

> 79.6 just N/W of Kanata. Let me tell you I was doing the happy dance drive!  ;D



79.6??? No fair!!!  ??? It's 93 here in Sydney, but when I left Fredericton yesterday morning, it was a nice 89.9...love it.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Nov 2008)

Well if its between paying 93 or a 139 like we were paying several months ago I am not one to look a gift horse in the mouth. Enjoy the low gas prices while we have them.


----------



## Celticgirl (8 Nov 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Well if its between paying 93 or a 139 like we were paying several months ago I am not one to look a gift horse in the mouth. Enjoy the low gas prices while we have them.



True, very true.


----------



## LuvsMud (8 Nov 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> 79.6??? No fair!!!  ??? It's 93 here in Sydney, but when I left Fredericton yesterday morning, it was a nice 89.9...love it.



I know how frustrating it is. I remember paying 1.42 in Petawawa when it was 1.26 in Ottawa. Can't think of a good reason why there is such a big difference in price from one place to another. Still anything under a dollar is good these days. :-\


----------



## fire_guy686 (8 Nov 2008)

89.9 here in some parts of the Peg today. By the looks of it most aren't near where I live though. Go figure.  :rage:


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Nov 2008)

Around Brisbane its about $1.15 for unleaded regular, which is about 90 cents CDN.

OWDU


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Nov 2008)

Filled up this morning in Kingston East for 77.3.  On the other side of the causeway, the Shell station was 84.9!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Nov 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Filled up this morning in Kingston East for *77.3*.  On the other side of the causeway, the Shell station was 84.9!



I haven't seen fuel at 77.3ish prices for so long I can't remember when it was that low.  Maybe...2003?? here in the HRM.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I haven't seen fuel at 77.3ish prices for so long I can't remember when it was that low.  Maybe...2003?? here in the HRM.



They just mentioned on the radio that Kingston pretty much has the lowest prices in Ontario.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Nov 2008)

In *Thunder Bay*, average price around town is *~98 cents/litre* - on reserve (there's four gas stations on the Fort William First Nation), it's usually 3-4 cents/litre cheaper than in town.  It's nice to again see the litres reading climbing a bit slower than the dollars reading....


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Nov 2008)

On Tuesdays and Wednesdays a couple of the local stations offer two cents a litre off on ethanol and super. I gassed up with the former at 77.9 this morning, while one of the other stations has regular for 78.6.


----------



## Rodahn (12 Nov 2008)

Finally got under the $1.00 mark here in Victoria...... if you consider $0.999 under a buck......  :


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Nov 2008)

Brisbane area 109.9AUD, about 84.9CAD, the cheapest in well over a year, peaking at 165.9AUD in July.

OWDU


----------



## 2 Cdo (12 Nov 2008)

77.6 this morning and jumped to 82.6 when I came home after work.


----------



## a78jumper (12 Nov 2008)

Sitting on top of all this oil here in Ft McMurray, 94.9 today. I paid 85.2 at Pearson Intl yesterday aft.


----------



## TN2IC (12 Nov 2008)

91.1 Halifax


----------



## X Royal (12 Nov 2008)

Paid 84.7 in Stratford, Ont. today.

Rick


----------



## Greymatters (13 Nov 2008)

97.9 in Nanaimo, BC...   :


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (13 Nov 2008)

84.3 in Lancaster Park, AB


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Nov 2008)

81.9 Ultramar Petawawa and PetroCanada Pembroke


----------



## Lil_T (13 Nov 2008)

78.6 at the Ultramar in Rockland


----------



## fire_guy686 (13 Nov 2008)

91.4 is the cheapest I see in Winnipeg today.


----------



## Celticgirl (14 Nov 2008)

88 cents in Sydney today.


----------



## karl28 (14 Nov 2008)

82 full service in Belleville on


----------



## X Royal (14 Nov 2008)

Dropped to 82.3 in Stratford, Ont. today.


----------



## Rodahn (14 Nov 2008)

We've hit a new low here in Victoria, 97.9.....  :


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Nov 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> We've hit a new low here in Victoria, 97.9.....  :



Still got that $831 PLD goin' on though!


----------



## Rodahn (14 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Still got that $831 PLD goin' on though!



No I don't, I'm retired......


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Nov 2008)

St. John's $0.959/L, prices not seen since 2004


----------



## HItorMiss (16 Nov 2008)

78.9 Cobden ON


----------



## observor 69 (16 Nov 2008)

82.5,  Toronto


----------



## Old Sweat (16 Nov 2008)

At 1415 this afternoon 77.1 in Kemptville, ON.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Nov 2008)

Filled up this afternoon on Kingston for 76.2/L.   ;D


----------



## Dano651 (17 Nov 2008)

81.4 here in Edmonton

Dano


----------



## fire_guy686 (17 Nov 2008)

85.9 was the lowest in Winnipeg today.


----------



## gnplummer421 (17 Nov 2008)

76.9 in Brockville, Ont this morning.

Cheers, Gnplummer421


----------



## RangerRay (17 Nov 2008)

Bloody hell, why is it so much more here?


----------



## Rodahn (17 Nov 2008)

You seem to forget that B.C. stands for "Bring Cash"


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2008)

Happy to see 93 cents/litre in Thunder Bay!


----------



## Lil_T (19 Nov 2008)

75.2/L  @ the Ultramar in Rockland  today.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Nov 2008)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> 75.2/L  @ the Ultramar in Rockland  today.



Hovering near that price at Bank and Hunt Club.  Guess I'll hit the Pioneer station for gas tomorrow.


----------



## Lil_T (20 Nov 2008)

It's kind of exciting.  I don't remember the last time I saw gas prices this low.


----------



## Marshall (20 Nov 2008)

86.6 in New Minas, NS. 
87.2 in Bridgetown, NS.


----------



## ringer98 (20 Nov 2008)

Got gas today for 79.4 In Wasaga Beach ON. Hell yeah! For a second I thought it was 2001 ;D


----------



## fire_guy686 (20 Nov 2008)

ringer98 said:
			
		

> Got gas today for 79.4 In Wasaga Beach ON. Hell yeah! For a second I thought it was 2001 ;D



Damn, I moved too soon.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (20 Nov 2008)

Today 78.9 in London Ontario. "WOW" what a treat! Now I can even afford to buy a few beers again after a fill up.;D 

Now who's thumbing there noses now at who? Sorry big oil, but it's going to be a while before you see $150.00 a barrel again and I hope you're all crying in your soup right about now! Serves you right! >


----------



## the_girlfirend (20 Nov 2008)

HéHé!

78.9 in Montreal as well  >


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Nov 2008)

75.4 when I filled up at Shell tonight.  The Sunoco across the street was 75.2 but since I use Easy Pay at Shell, it's not worth going across the road to save .2 cents a litre.  :


----------



## Lil_T (20 Nov 2008)

73.5 at the ultramar here.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Nov 2008)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> 73.5 at the ultramar here.



Rockcliffe?


----------



## Lil_T (20 Nov 2008)

Rock_land_   LOL.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Nov 2008)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Rock_land_   LOL.



Oops, that's what I meant.  It always seems to be lower there.


----------



## Lil_T (20 Nov 2008)

it is.  here and the Pioneer on St Joseph in Orleans


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Nov 2008)

Woot, woot $0.927/L here in St. John's


----------



## Marshall (21 Nov 2008)

Hopefully the rumors that once the economy straightens up (be that whenever...) the gas prices do not follow suit.


----------



## Lil_T (21 Nov 2008)

I think it'll be a while before we start seeing a real rebound.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Nov 2008)

Dropped about 2 cents a litre overnight.


----------



## LuvsMud (21 Nov 2008)

It was 71.2 this afternoon!!!! Roadtrip!!!!


----------



## Lil_T (21 Nov 2008)

what? where?  that's awesome.


----------



## R933ex (21 Nov 2008)

I paid 1.09 a litre today, I almost feel like brining my SUV out of mothballs!


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Nov 2008)

Now I can barely wait to get home from here.  My SUV (which is now fully mine!!!!) LOVES gas, and now it won't hurt so much filling it!!!


----------



## Lil_T (22 Nov 2008)

I predict 69.9 by mid Dec.  and if I'm wrong, well, a girl can dream right?


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Nov 2008)

Around Brisbane today 97.9, the first time in over 3 yrs its under a buck!

Thats 78.7 cents CDN per litre!!

OWDU


----------



## Gasplug (25 Nov 2008)

Southern Italy is at 1,20 Euro. Down from 1,40 Euro about 6 weeks ago! Roughly, 1,80 $CA and 2,10 $ CA respectively!!!!!

Luckily, I have ration coupons for about the same price as in Canada.

Gasplug


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Nov 2008)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I predict 69.9 by mid Dec.  and if I'm wrong, well, a girl can dream right?


Saw at ontariogasprices *dot* com today that it was 69 cents in Brockville today, so keep on dreamin': it looks to be reality *somewhere*


----------



## aesop081 (25 Nov 2008)

89.9 here this morning..........


----------



## Lil_T (25 Nov 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Saw at ontariogasprices *dot* com today that it was 69 cents in Brockville today, so keep on dreamin': it looks to be reality *somewhere*



right on - should be that here soon then if it's not already... haven't gone out yet today.  stupid snow... should go out and shovel


----------



## Rodahn (25 Nov 2008)

We're down to the dizzying new low of $092.9 currently....  :


----------



## missing1 (25 Nov 2008)

$.71.9 here in Gananoque


----------



## R. Jorgensen (25 Nov 2008)

82.9 last night in most locations in Calgary.


----------



## Jager (25 Nov 2008)

76.9ish here in edmonton,


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 Nov 2008)

At night in the middle of the week I can get 88.4 cents in N. Vancouver, a guy in Hope reported gas at 72 cents a litre.


----------



## Greymatters (26 Nov 2008)

Down to 85.9/L in parts of Vancouver Island...


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Nov 2008)

75 something here today but I should have filled up yesterday when it was 2 cents cheaper!!  :crybaby:


----------



## newmet (27 Nov 2008)

it is 78.1 here in Gagetown


----------



## Flip (28 Nov 2008)

In the land of big refineries (Edmonton) premium went for 93c a litre yestersday!

How long has it been over a buck? A year and a bit?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Nov 2008)

82.9 for gas, 99.8 for diesel at the Esso at the Pleasant St/118 intersection.  First time I've filled up on diesel for less than $50 in a long time.  Close to bone dry, only had to shell out $45 (diesel).


----------



## HItorMiss (30 Nov 2008)

76.7 Ultramar in Petawawa


----------



## Old Sweat (3 Dec 2008)

A couple of our local stations here in Kemptville have 2.0 cents a litre off ethanol and super on Tuesdays and Wednesdays. I gased up today at 68.9 per litre for ethanol.


----------



## Lil_T (4 Dec 2008)

69.6 at the Ultramar in Rockland today.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Dec 2008)

Currently $0.899 to $0.90 /L here in the capital of the ROCK.


----------



## ringer98 (5 Dec 2008)

Gas was so close to under 70 cents a litre today in Wasaga Beach!!!! 70.6!! I filled up my truck for $58.


----------



## armyvern (7 Dec 2008)

ringer98 said:
			
		

> Gas was so close to under 70 cents a litre today in Wasaga Beach!!!! 70.6!! I filled up my truck for $58.


69.9  here in snowy Borden when I gassed up mine on Friday.

What a cheap drive I had here from New Brunswick this time --- even Quebec was down to 72 when I went through.


----------



## Lil_T (7 Dec 2008)

67.6 at the pioneer on Ogilvie in Ottawa.  Nearly choked on my rootbeer when I saw it.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Dec 2008)

77.9 in N. Vancouver


----------



## Tatya (10 Dec 2008)

Filled up with mid-grade for 67.4/L in Calgary this morning! Very nice!


----------



## Greymatters (10 Dec 2008)

Down to 81.9 on parts of Vancouver Island...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Dec 2008)

Prices are expected to fall tonight here in NL......

more to fol


----------



## Blakey (10 Dec 2008)

76.4 Shilo

No, that's not the temperature...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Dec 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Prices are expected to fall tonight here in NL......
> 
> more to fol



$0.822/L here now

Diesel $0.984/L


----------



## Kebel (11 Dec 2008)

.792 in Quebec city today


----------



## mummiebear5 (11 Dec 2008)

67.9 in Wainwright as of this morning.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (11 Dec 2008)

$.689 as of the afternoon in Kingston (Ontario).


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Dec 2008)

71 cents in NB.  W00t!


----------



## tango22a (11 Dec 2008)

77.6 / ltr for 91 octane in Hanover ON today at noon. Darn Turbo!!  (jk)

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Lil_T (12 Dec 2008)

66.9 @ Ultramar Rockland


----------



## R. Jorgensen (12 Dec 2008)

Tatya said:
			
		

> Filled up with mid-grade for 67.4/L in Calgary this morning! Very nice!



*67.4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* I don't know where you're stealing your gas from in Calgary, but both the PetroCanada and the FasGas (Willow Park, across the street from one another) were pumping Standard Unleaded at 72.2


----------



## Cessnagirl (12 Dec 2008)

Esso 0.779 cents a litre in Burnaby BC


----------



## Jorkapp (12 Dec 2008)

72.0 North side of Guelph


----------



## imjustsomeguy (12 Dec 2008)

89.9 on the North End of Vancouver Island....I'm just happy not to be paying $1.49 anymore.


----------



## observor 69 (12 Dec 2008)

Toronto/GTA/London*	 74.9 Cents/Litre


http://www.mcteague.ca/WebPages/gas_price_today.htm


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Dec 2008)

66.9 at the Kemptville Ultramar this afternoon.


----------



## Dano651 (12 Dec 2008)

Edmonton   67.4


----------



## Celticgirl (12 Dec 2008)

Sydney, NS...*75.3*

Woohoo!  ;D


----------



## Greymatters (12 Dec 2008)

Down to 78.9 on Vancouver Island.

I am so impressed now by how many liters I get for $20 bucks...


----------



## Rodahn (12 Dec 2008)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Down to 78.9 on Vancouver Island.
> 
> I am so impressed now by how many liters I get for $20 bucks...



Not frickin here it ain't... filled up this afternoon at 84.9....


----------



## 556ofdemocracy (12 Dec 2008)

72.4, Oshawa Ontario shell station


----------



## Greymatters (12 Dec 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> Not frickin here it ain't... filled up this afternoon at 84.9....



Would that be in Vic? No surprise there.  I filled up in Campbell River yesterday and its probably cheaper there than the big city.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Dec 2008)

Between 78-82cents in N. Vancouver


----------



## missing1 (26 Dec 2008)

62.9 here in Gananoque by Kingston.  ;D


----------



## missing1 (26 Dec 2008)

62.9 here in Gananoque Ontario. (Kingston area)


----------



## newmet (26 Dec 2008)

It was 68.9 here in Greenwood today


----------



## Takeniteasy (26 Dec 2008)

Just off the beaten path here in Ottawa 61.7, 62 and up on the major routes here in Ottawa. 32.00 to fill my car up yesterday.


----------



## Old Sweat (27 Dec 2008)

60.9 at the Ultramar in Kemptville this morning.


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Dec 2008)

62.0 near Ikea in Ottawa on Pinecrest


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Dec 2008)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> 60.9 at the Ultramar in Kemptville this morning.



I hope the wife squeezes every drop she can in before the drive home......


----------



## Lil_T (28 Dec 2008)

61.1 at the Ultramar in Rockland today.  Filled up in Brockville on the way back from the In Laws for 62.8  cost 27.50 to fill my Civic.  ;D  LOVE IT.


----------



## TN2IC (28 Dec 2008)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> 61.1 at the Ultramar in Rockland today.  Filled up in Brockville on the way back from the In Laws for 62.8  cost 27.50 to fill my Civic.  ;D  LOVE IT.



$25.60 for my Lancer!!!  ;D

I did my 6/49 Happy Dance..


----------



## Gunner98 (28 Dec 2008)

Petrocan in Pembroke first that I have seen in *Upper* Ottawa Valley to dip below 70, it was 67.9 yesterday.


----------



## imjustsomeguy (28 Dec 2008)

still 84.9 here this morning in Port Hardy


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Dec 2008)

68.8 cents/litre in Grand Bay-Westfield, NB!   ;D


----------



## Lumber (28 Dec 2008)

64.6 In Hamilton, ON


----------



## Jorkapp (28 Dec 2008)

65.5 in London


----------



## Love793 (29 Dec 2008)

69.5 in Windsor. And again we get screwed!


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jan 2009)

61.7 at the Ultramar on Hwy 15 in Kingston.  I just filled up my Sportage from empty for $36.00!!
Funny thing is, at the Shell just over the causeway it's 69 something.  Same thing over in town.  I'm thinking a savings of almost 8 cents a liter is certainly worth driving the few kilometers to this side of the river.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Jan 2009)

Up to 75 from Guelph to Brampton.................................I guess I know what their New Years resolution was. :rocket:


----------



## missing1 (1 Jan 2009)

60.9 in Gananoque


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Jan 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Up to 75 from Guelph to Brampton.................................I guess I know what their New Years resolution was. :rocket:



Yeah BOHICA  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jan 2009)

Woot price drop here $0.789/L


----------



## kincanucks (2 Jan 2009)

66.9 at Scholten's in Oromocto down to 64.9 with the two cent discount for cash or debit.


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Jan 2009)

.62 to .612 in Kingston today. The ones that PMedMoe was talking about yesterday dropped theirs back in line with the rest of the city this morning.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jan 2009)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> .62 to .612 in Kingston today. The ones that PMedMoe was talking about yesterday dropped theirs back in line with the rest of the city this morning.



Well, it's about time.  Most of them were at that price all week.


----------



## Springroll (2 Jan 2009)

0.799 here in Victoria


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jan 2009)

Back up to 75.5 here in Kingston yesterday.  Just in time for the weekend!  :


----------



## Springroll (3 Jan 2009)

It increased to 0.859 last night....wonder why they had such a big increase??


----------



## armyvern (3 Jan 2009)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> 66.9 at Scholten's in Oromocto down to 64.9 with the two cent discount for cash or debit.



And 66.4 at the Irving on Waasis Road.


----------



## Flip (3 Jan 2009)

It's 70.9 /l out here in refinery rowEdmonton.

I still can't figure that out.  We pay the same for natural gas as they do in the lower 48 - except here it's life support - there it's a comfort. Gas same "anomaly". Ticks me off a little.


----------



## 421_434_226 (3 Jan 2009)

70.4 yesterday this morning 76.4, in North Bay


----------



## missing1 (3 Jan 2009)

Brockville  58.9


----------



## Raye (3 Jan 2009)

77.4 in the Okanagan.


----------



## Armymedic (4 Jan 2009)

Travelling between Ottawa-Pet-TO-Barrie over the last 24 hours:

Seen prices from 63.9 to 75.3. How do we get a $.12 difference in the same province?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Jan 2009)

65.7 for gas, 83.4 for diesel in Dieppe last night when I filled up...not sure the prices here in Halifax.


----------



## BinRat55 (6 Jan 2009)

Flip said:
			
		

> It's 70.9 /l out here in refinery rowEdmonton.
> 
> I still can't figure that out.  We pay the same for natural gas as they do in the lower 48 - except here it's life support - there it's a comfort. Gas same "anomaly". Ticks me off a little.



Be happy about it - you have 10 cents plus on us here on the rock - Gander is at 82 - and we are 2 hours away from the refinery. And no PLD. Oh, and we pay taxes.


----------



## ex-Sup (6 Jan 2009)

Prairie Dog said:
			
		

> How do we get a $.12 difference in the same province?


Live up here in NWO for a while! We're always $0.10-0.15 more expensive...they say "transportation" costs. $0.79 right now, yet I filled up in over the border Minnesota on the weekend for $0.68 ($0.56 US).


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Jan 2009)

ex-Sup said:
			
		

> Live up here in NWO for a while! We're always $0.10-0.15 more expensive...they say "transportation" costs. $0.79 right now, yet I filled up in over the border Minnesota on the weekend for $0.68 ($0.56 US).


Now, when you converted gallons to litres, did you do the Imperial gallon?  Or the US gallon?  It makes a difference (just curious)


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jan 2009)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Now, when you converted gallons to litres, did you do the Imperial gallon?  Or the US gallon?  It makes a difference (just curious)



The gas station just across the CAN-USA Pigeon River border crossing posts the price in Canadian funds per litre as well as US funds per gallon, so I'm guessing they convert from US gallons (since that's what they deal with).


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Jan 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> The gas station just across the CAN-USA Pigeon River border crossing posts the price in Canadian funds per litre as well as US funds per gallon, so I'm guessing they convert from US gallons (since that's what they deal with).


Aha, that makes sense.
A few years ago, we were in Kentucky, and the price/gallon was x.  Buddy with us went on about how unfair it was, etc, and that the price was so much cheaper.  After all, there are over four litres per gallon, right?  I corrected him that that there are fewer than four, and it made the difference a bit less.

Sometimes we seem to forget that a gallon is not necessarily a gallon.


----------



## ex-Sup (6 Jan 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> The gas station just across the CAN-USA Pigeon River border crossing posts the price in Canadian funds per litre as well as US funds per gallon, so I'm guessing they convert from US gallons (since that's what they deal with).


Thanks for jumping in Tony   The next time I'm there, I'll take a pic of the sign (you can obviously tell they do a lot of cross-border business). As a side note, it's kinda funny to see the posted amount per "liter"


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jan 2009)

ex-Sup said:
			
		

> Thanks for jumping in Tony   The next time I'm there, I'll take a pic of the sign (you can obviously tell they do a lot of cross-border business). As a side note, it's kinda funny to see *the posted amount per "liter"*



THAT bit I didn't even notice - thanks for sharing that!


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Jan 2009)

ex-Sup said:
			
		

> Thanks for jumping in Tony   The next time I'm there, I'll take a pic of the sign (you can obviously tell they do a lot of cross-border business). As a side note, it's kinda funny to see the posted amount per "liter"


Which, of course, is the way "that" word is spelled in the United States, along with "meter" (which in Canada is something that is used to measure things, eg: thermometer, vice a unit of measurement, eg: metre).
;D


----------



## armyvern (7 Jan 2009)

And, if you're in New Brunswick - fill up today (going for 66.9 this morning @ the Gateway in Oromocto) ...

It was just announced on the radio that the provincial government has OK'd an 8 cent per litre price increase effective midnight tonight.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jan 2009)

Ottawa had the increase a day or so ago.  I filled up at the Pioneer on Bank St. near Queensdale/Kingsdale yesterday for 72.9.


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Jan 2009)

It was just announced on the radio that the provincial government has OK'd an 8 cent per litre price increase effective midnight tonight

Are gas prices regulated in New Brunswick or is this a tax grab, or both?


----------



## armyvern (7 Jan 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Are gas prices regulated in New Brunswick or is this a tax grab, or both?



We're regulated (since '07) ... prior announcement of increases are the norm here _now_.


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Jan 2009)

Does the government tell the Irvings, or is it the other way around?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jan 2009)

Predicted $0.07/L increase here on the rock at midnight.


----------



## BinRat55 (7 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Predicted $0.07/L increase here on the rock at midnight.



Yup - back up to almost .90 cents - I knew it was too good to last... damn interuption formula!!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jan 2009)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Yup - back up to almost .90 cents - I knew it was too good to last... damn interuption formula!!!



Hence why I threw 40L into my car today while its cheaper.


----------



## BinRat55 (7 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Hence why I threw 40L into my car today while its cheaper.



Yeah, i'm going down to North Atlantic tonight. But really, the 3 extra dollars that it would take to fill up tomorrow is not too bad since we both quit smoking!!!!


----------



## armyvern (8 Jan 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Does the government tell the Irvings, or is it the other way around?



New Brunswick Fuel Price Regulation  


> Setting a price ceiling for automotive and heating fuels will bring stability for consumers when a regulated market begins in New Brunswick on Saturday, July 1.
> 
> The Minister of Energy will set the first price of the regulated market, and subsequent prices – adjusted every Thursday – will be set by the Public Utilities Board until the new Energy and Utilities Board is created this fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Sweat (8 Jan 2009)

Thanks, Vern. Without asking my bud, Google, are there regional variations?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Jan 2009)

You mean through out Atlantic Canada OS?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Jan 2009)

And as predicted here in NL,

Commencing 12:01 a.m., Thursday, January 8, 2009, the maximum retail pump prices to be charged for the listed petroleum products appearing in the Table below (in cents per litre) including all applicable taxes, are effective for all pricing zones identified within the Table, and continuing until such time as changes are made by the Board.

Avalon Peninsula $0.859/L


----------



## armyvern (8 Jan 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Thanks, Vern. Without asking my bud, Google, are there regional variations?



They set the maximum price, but there is no "minimum" price set. So stations can decrease prices lower, but can't rise above the maximum. Competition then keeps prices relatively standard throughout all the regions. 

Even when travelling to and fro between Charlottetown and Freddy during my IR posting, there was only 1 or 2 cents difference between Freddy (low region) and Port Elgin (high).

This week's price chart is attached below:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Jan 2009)

Must be nice Vern lol, look at the variation of prices throughout the island in my link.


----------



## Old Sweat (8 Jan 2009)

Thanks. By the way, the snow has finally quit, the weather radar is clear and the sun is shining. And, my back has stopped aching from the shovelling this morning. If you folks are getting dumped on, it too shall pass.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jan 2009)

Prices in the Maritimes are all over the place/never the exact same, by province, counties within the provinces, or locations within the counties.  I am posted to Halifax, my 9r D lives in Dieppe NB, and we are both from PEI and visit *home* quite often, so I bop around between all 3.  We never pay the same price for either car (her Mazda is gas, my VW is a diesel) in either of the 3 provinces and it also varies between companies.  The Ultramar by Champlain Mall (Moncton, NB) was 90.6 while the Irving across from the mall on Champlain Ave was 83.4 (diesel).  *scratches head*

The provinces have their own seperate ways of doing it but generally speaking, it seems that NS has the higher prices overall, and on a regular basis.  

Having said that...NS is expecting another price hike of 8 cents tonight at midnight.   :-\


----------



## BinRat55 (9 Jan 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> The provinces have their own seperate ways of doing it but generally speaking, it seems that NS has the higher prices overall, and on a regular basis.



 ???

I'd re-check your research there my friend... have a look at Newfoundland. 

http://www.newfoundlandgasprices.com/retail_price_chart.aspx


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Jan 2009)

But I said the Maritimes.... 

I am not sure about the Rock...so I didn't say the Atlantic provinces.    ;D


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jan 2009)

Gas price here jumped 20 cents overnight  

WTF  ???


----------



## Greymatters (10 Jan 2009)

Yes i saw it jumped 14.5 cents in our area as well - no doubt, somehow the oil companies have been able to figure out how to blame the Israeli campaign against Gaza for the increase...


----------



## Sub_Guy (10 Jan 2009)

I damn near put my van in the ditch when I noticed there was a 20 cent increase in Courtenay, but good ole Duncan is still sitting at 78 (the price jump will probably hit tomorrow)

Puzzling considering the price of oil is down...  I guess the oil reserves in Gaza are being threatened.


----------



## BinRat55 (10 Jan 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> But I said the Maritimes....
> 
> I am not sure about the Rock...so I didn't say the Atlantic provinces.    ;D



Ahhhh, I didn't catch that. Well, traditionally, Newfoundland has the highest EVERYTHING in the Atlantic provinces - well, almost everything!!!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Jan 2009)

Just filled up here, 1.80 Malaysian Ringitt which is around 2.50 to the Canadian dollar.


----------



## BinRat55 (12 Jan 2009)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Just filled up here, 1.80 Malaysian Ringitt which is around 2.50 to the Canadian dollar.



$2.00 to fill up or per liter???


----------



## Sigs Pig (12 Jan 2009)

In chilly Wpg.
Price went up ~5 cents while on vacation and is now 77.4 cents/litre.

ME


----------



## tango22a (12 Jan 2009)

The real fun part is that crude is selling for under $40 per barrel... Guess what it's BOHICA time again!!

Lowest crude prices in years, so I am waiting for BIG OIL to justify the abrupt surge in gas prices.

tango22a


----------



## BinRat55 (12 Jan 2009)

tango22a said:
			
		

> The real fun part is that crude is selling for under $40 per barrel... Guess what it's BOHICA time again!!
> 
> Lowest crude prices in years, so I am waiting for BIG OIL to justify the abrupt surge in gas prices.
> 
> tango22a



It's called "Interuption Formula"...


----------



## Yrys (13 Jan 2009)

Montréal : 85.4 corner of Masson and Iberville
                72.8 corner of Masson and Papineau (400 m farther ...)


----------



## Greymatters (13 Jan 2009)

Back up to 88.9 on parts of Vancouver Island...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Jan 2009)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> $2.00 to fill up or per liter???



Nope about .60cents Canadian


----------



## BinRat55 (13 Jan 2009)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Nope about .60cents Canadian



Is that good for Malaysia?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Jan 2009)

Not really, the price here is controlled, the government was paying the differance, but it became so expensive they were forced to up it last summer, with lots of protests. The price of gas, rice and bread is controlled here.


----------



## BinRat55 (14 Jan 2009)

Soooooo what you're saying is that the most expensive thing to do in Malaysia is to drive a big car while eating a rice sandwich? ..."Will that be leaded or whole wheat sir??" 

 ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Jan 2009)

Wait till you go to Singapore, $1.80 Sing dollars (dam near par with ours) per litre, automated tolls everywhere, a Honda civic style vehicle goes for about $50,000 Sing dollars, plus insurance and other road taxes....... 


In Malaysia they joke about themselves being  "tollsareus" and government using inflatable toll booths.


----------



## missing1 (16 Jan 2009)

66.8 Gananoque


----------



## Weinie (16 Jan 2009)

70.4 ottawa


----------



## BinRat55 (16 Jan 2009)

88.1 Gander, NL


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Jan 2009)

85.7 in St. John's

Attached are prices for the rest of the island.


----------



## Sub_Guy (17 Jan 2009)

98.9 Courtenay


----------



## Lil_T (17 Jan 2009)

68.8 Rockland


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Jan 2009)

97.4 for diesel (Woodside Shell)


----------



## ex-Sup (15 Mar 2009)

ex-Sup said:
			
		

> The next time I'm there, I'll take a pic of the sign


Posting while on vacation...that's Army.ca dedication.
Well, here it is!
As a side note, filled up at the other gas station down the road for $1.94 USD. Gas here in Minneapolis is $1.78 gal.


----------



## tango22a (16 Mar 2009)

98.9/L for 94 octane in Belle River ON yesterday. 91.9/L for 91 octane, 84.7/L for regular...same place. D**n turbos, but wih 94 octane I can flame any a$$hat that follows TOO closely!

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## bradlupa (16 Mar 2009)

.769 in Port Hope, ON plus at Petro Canada if you have 15000 points you can get 5 cents off so .719 Diesel is around .829


----------



## BinRat55 (17 Mar 2009)

.97 in Gander - crappy. Next week it'll be back over a dollar.


----------

